# Witch cover would you buy?



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 4, 2005)

#1






#2


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

2 - the hat is stupid!


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

The one where she is top less


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2005)

neither - they should be using a fitness model with more muscle.  i understand the female bb thing won't sell magazines but a monica brant / elaine goodlad look would be perfect in my opinion.  i mean...it is FLEX not Cosmo.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2005)

i was thinking something like this would please male and female readers alike.
no?  (timea majorova)


----------



## musclepump (Oct 4, 2005)

2!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 4, 2005)

Timea Majorova is hot verry hot!
that would sure make for a nice cover!


----------



## musclepump (Oct 4, 2005)

too beefy


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> too beefy


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> too beefy





 You must be gay dude.





 She's so hot!!  And I agree w/Nike Gurl.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2005)

sheesh.  beefy.  

godbless the men with good taste!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

Timea is really hot in person!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 4, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> neither - they should be using a fitness model with more muscle. i understand the female bb thing won't sell magazines but a monica brant / elaine goodlad look would be perfect in my opinion. i mean...it is FLEX not Cosmo.


 I don't think flex cares about bodybuilding at all. If they did even a little bit they wouldn't put such crap in their magazines.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2005)

yep, if i ran a fitness mag i'd hire nikegurl...


----------



## V Player (Oct 4, 2005)

#1 cause her cheeks show and they are very tasty looking.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2005)

#2 She has those bedroom eyes.

Too Beefy


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 5, 2005)

none of them

FLEX is a hardcore bodybuilding mag, i don't want to see women in it. Especially not on the front cover.


But if so i would go for number 2 here


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> none of them
> 
> FLEX is a hardcore bodybuilding mag, i don't want to see women in it. Especially not on the front cover.
> 
> ...


It distracts you to much from training or not being able to focus or something?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> #1 cause her cheeks show and they are very tasty looking.


Damn player that's my reason to! ahahahahah
they are very tasty indeed


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I don't think flex cares about bodybuilding at all. If they did even a little bit they wouldn't put such crap in their magazines.


They are the first thing you see when you look into bodybuilding.
I don't think they are there to help the sport, more just to report everything, and give you the latest news.
On one part they do lack because they are very official and will never write something they did not confirm, but on the other hand they do provide you with intel that you know is true.(well almost everything, I mean, cutler only taking pumptech?    )
I do like flex and m&f because they give you a clean picture of bodybuilding, without the political part in it, in a way they show bodybuilding like it's suppose to be.
It is a nice way for people that are just getting started in BB to take the easy road in instead of hearing all this kamali like bullshit  
If that would be the first thing they would see they would not go any further.
In time the BB scene will be different, but only on the inside, flex and m&f will always be there.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> #2 She has those bedroom eyes.
> 
> Too Beefy


No no these are bedroom eyes


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 5, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> It distracts you to much from training or not being able to focus or something?




She is a model and not a bodybuilder so why the heck should she be on a FLEX cover.

But if i saw her in the gym she would distract me certainly.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> She is a model and not a bodybuilder so why the heck should she be on a FLEX cover.
> 
> But if i saw her in the gym she would distract me certainly.


It's not a bodybuilding magazine but a BB lifestyle magazine, and weider thinks that the WWE belongs to this.
So if you look at the small text on the right side of Ashley you will see why she is on there.
here some pics of her.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah shes very pretty but i dont care

FLEX has always had the best pro bodybuilders on the front covers she would just ruin it in my opinion.

Put her on the cover of crappy muscle and fitness


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Timea Majorova is hot verry hot!
> that would sure make for a nice cover!
> 
> 
> ...


*
Yuck!!*


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> too beefy



Pfft!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> No no these are bedroom eyes



Okay... now you're scaring me!


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yuck!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yuck!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay... now you're scaring me!


HAHAHA no I did not mean it like that!
hahahahhahaahah


----------

